# Wallet spare key



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have always kept a spare key in my wallet for my cars, I looked around (google) and didnt see anything for spare wallet keys. (gm cars with built in key fob)

Is there anyone making such a thing?

Thanks.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see previous posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/5955-get-third-key.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

More questions than answers on this subject, this is what I have learned so far.

You can remove the key from the remote, use it to lock and unlock the door, start and stop the engine and drive away. Don't need that remote.

Is a flat key possible? Yes, but not the way its configured for the remote with that large right angle hinge on it. Standard keys range from 80 to 95 mils thick, Cruze key is 120 mils thick. Could live with that extra 25-40 mils extra thickness, but that hinge would put quite a bulge in your wallet.

Could spend 50 bucks at your dealer, buy the key with the remote, remove the key, cut it off and braze it to the head of a standard key. Not a very desirable solution when you are accustomed to paying less than a buck for any other key.

To date, I have not found a flat key blank, asked my dealer, did a net search, contacted three locksmiths, one was optimistic over the phone and said he can make any key. Until I drove over, took one look at it, oh, one of those, need a twelve grand laser cutter to make a key like that. 

Stepdaughter is constantly locking her keys in the car, got a call from AAA, said a dozen times in a year, no more coverage. On the Cruze, extremely easy to lock yourself out. That brings about another question I have not asked yet, can a standard locksmith even get into this car?

Yet another question, if parked out in an ice rain with all the doors frozen, can you even get in this thing? Typically been lucky, if the wind is on the drivers side, stand a chance of getting in on the passenger side. No door lock on the passenger side on the Cruze. Another way of getting in was through the hatch back or the trunk, no key lock on the trunk either, but if there was, the seat locks are on the inside only. Could break a window, call a flatbed towing company to move it into a warm building, or just wait until summer.

Wife was caught at the hospital once in an ice rain, could drive over, could only open the trunk, crawled in, got into the front seat, and applied pressure from the inside of the door to break it free without doing any damage. If I pulled on the outside door handle to do the same thing, would have broken it off.

So what were these guys thinking when they designed the Cruze. Does the bumper to bumper warranty cover this? That is another question. Do they come out at 3:00 AM in the morning? Solution for now is if she is called up in the middle of the night with poor weather, is to get up and drive her over.

Major decision in buying the Cruze was being blinded by 40 mph, never even occurred to me that buying a spare key would be a problem. Simply because, it never was a problem before. Is now.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

I purchased the fob with key for my Eco for under $25 from GMparts.com. It cost me another $20 to have the laser key cut at a GM dealer. You can program the new Fob yourself in minutes no need to have the dealer do it. The Eco does not have remote start. The fob for Cruzes w/remote may cost more, but I'm not sure.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

c6vette said:


> I purchased the fob with key for my Eco for under $25 from GMparts.com. It cost me another $20 to have the laser key cut at a GM dealer. You can program the new Fob yourself in minutes no need to have the dealer do it. The Eco does not have remote start. The fob for Cruzes w/remote may cost more, but I'm not sure.


That adds up to 45 bucks, all I have to do for 48 bucks is call my dealer for an exact remote key, has all the information, and since he lives down the block, will even drop it off for me.

But what we would like to have is a flat key that can be put in our wallet, have those under my drivers' license for other cars.

When I got out my Cruze this morning, my elbow accidentally hit that door lock button. Locked all four doors, if distracted and closed the door with the key in the ignition, would have been dead meat. Wife has the other set, always good to have a spare key.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

NickD said:


> Stepdaughter is constantly locking her keys in the car, got a call from AAA, said a dozen times in a year, no more coverage. On the Cruze, extremely easy to lock yourself out. That brings about another question I have not asked yet, can a standard locksmith even get into this car?


There's a justification for keeping OnStar if I ever saw one (for the remote door unlock).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

johnm4 said:


> There's a justification for keeping OnStar if I ever saw one (for the remote door unlock).


Believe that is a 220+ buck per year solution, and not a good one of that if you also lock your cell phone in the car. Ha, my solution for her with a key ring, is to connect a chain to it, with the other end connected to my dogs choke collar around her neck. She's been more careful after that statement.

Seems like they are making it easy for you to lock yourself out, recall our Hondas' would automatically unlock the doors if closed while locked. Could bypass that by holding the handle up, but you could do that, the wind can't if you step out for a second.

Anti-thief is doing a far better job of keeping the rightful owner from starting their own vehicles than thieves, Locking steering wheels, sure lock easy, but if your tire hits a curb on a downhill diagonal parking space, you will never unlock that steering wheel. With parallel parking and forced to lock your car in park, if the guy in front or in back of you hits your bumper, that can break that cheap cast aluminum housing and cost you plenty.

Happens a lot more than you can imagine if you work in this monkey business.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

What about creating an app for your phone that would connect through Bluetooth allowing simple function like door locks and the like?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

silverram323 said:


> I have always kept a spare key in my wallet for my cars, I looked around (google) and didnt see anything for spare wallet keys. (gm cars with built in key fob)
> 
> Is there anyone making such a thing?
> 
> ...


This may be a bit thick for your wallet, but it will fit in a hide-a-key if you do that sort of thing.

Remote Key Blank at about $15

Laser cut by your dealer - $2.50

Not getting locked out of your running Cruzen in the middle of winter - Priceless :th_dblthumb2:

Edit: 

Once you get the key cut, you need to program it.

Start your car with your regular key
Let it run for 10 seconds
Shut off the car and remove the key
Within 10 seconds insert the new key
Start the vehicle
Let it run for 10 seconds
Your Done


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Before there was onstar - there was this if you got locked out. 

From my 1996 Impala SS.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> View attachment 224218
> 
> 
> Before there was onstar - there was this if you got locked out.
> ...


But a courtesy key wont start the car? I remember when the AAA/CAA would make you a FREE plastic key that fit in the wallet or your purse Tom but they wouldn't start the car the car, just open it!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Or you can use the MyChevrolet app, which allows you to lock and unlock the doors without needing a paid OnStar subscription.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Or you can use the MyChevrolet app, which allows you to lock and unlock the doors without needing a paid OnStar subscription.


For 5 years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Or you can use the MyChevrolet app, which allows you to lock and unlock the doors without needing a paid OnStar subscription.





dhpnet said:


> For 5 years.


Is that all cars or the 2014 and up since OnStar told us only the 14 and ups have the tech to run the free remote app features?

PB is down but my dealer managed to lock the keys in my running car and made a blank when OnStar refused to help them. I kept it in my wallet but needed pliers to even open the door with it. The OnStar app sometimes would say try again later when I purposely locked the keys in the car so I could carry less things in my pockets when jogging.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Is that all cars or the 2014 and up since OnStar told us only the 14 and ups have the tech to run the free remote app features?


I actually use it on my 2012 all the time. My fob doesn't work from where my desk is in my office, but with the MyChevrolet app, I can start my car from my desk


----------

